# Acostarse a lo cucharita



## Vampiro

Hola a todos.
La visita a otro hilo me hizo surgir una duda: ¿Cómo se dice dormir/acostarse "como cucharita" en inglés?
¿Hay alguna expresión equivalente?
Gracias.
_


----------



## Mirlo

Spooning





Muchos saludos,


----------



## Singinswtt11

Bueno de verdad no me he topado con ese dicho en español. Me lo puedes explicar? a ver si se me ocurre algo. No se si seria spooning? That sometimes has a sexual connotation.


----------



## Singinswtt11

A parece q nuestra querida Mirlo me gano. Spooning it is then!


----------



## peterfenn

"_Go to bed in the foetal position._"


----------



## Mirlo

Singinswtt11 said:


> Bueno de verdad no me he topado con ese dicho en español. Me lo puedes explicar? a ver si se me ocurre algo. No se si seria spooning? That sometimes has a sexual connotation.


 
Bueno el dicho es que "spooning leads to ...."


----------



## Ulises Belano

Sí, es Spooning, y tanto "hacer cucharita" como "spooning" me parecen sugerentes y tiernas.


----------



## peterfenn

"_Spooning_" tiene conotaciones sexuales, y ademas es un verbo por lo que no se ajustaria muy bien aqui.

"_The foetal position_" es como se llama de toda la vida en el Reino Unido.


----------



## Ulises Belano

Es que me parece que tanto en inglés como en español, el HECHO más que el DICHO, puede tener o no connotaciones sexuales. También, por dar sólo un ejemplo, una madre y su hija/hijo pueden hacer cucharita o spooning, y no creo que en ese caso tenga connotación sexual. Lo de "posición fetal" describe la posición, pero acá hablamos de nombres para señalar esa posición fetal de dos personas en una cama.


----------



## Mirlo

Spooning is when two people are lying in bed, next to each other, back to front, like you are lying on your side and your significant other is lying behind you on their side up against you, usually their legs would be bent at the knees and yours would fit - like as if you placed two spoons in a drawer together on their side - hence the word spooning.

Los que le dan una connotación sexual son adultos con mentes pervertidas que dicen que _"spooning leads to forking"_


Spooning también es un termino usado para niños con otro significado.
Fetal position se refiere  a una persona solamente:


----------



## Singinswtt11

Mirlo said:


> Los que le dan una connotación sexual son adultos con mentes pervertidas que dicen que _"spooning leads to forking"_


 
Never heard that one before... But I agree and retract my previous statement that it MAY have sexual connotations.


----------



## maremagnum

En España decimos también "dormir en posición fetal".


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias a todos por sus aportes.
¿Tiene connotación sexual en inglés?
En español yo no lo veo así.  Es más bien una posición sugerente y tierna, como ya se dijo, como brindarse calor y ternura mutuamente, pero sin una connotación necesariamente sexual.
Claaaaaaro... si la pareja es más que sugerente ya es otra cosa.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Dario de Kansas

Mirlo said:


> Spooning is when two people are lying in bed, next to each other, back to front, like you are lying on your side and your significant other is lying behind you on their side up against you, usually their legs would be bent at the knees and yours would fit - like as if you placed two spoons in a drawer together on their side - hence the word spooning.
> 
> Los que le dan una connotación sexual son adultos con mentes pervertidas que dicen que _"spooning leads to forking"_
> 
> 
> Spooning también es un termino usado para niños con otro significado.
> Fetal position se refiere a una persona solamente:


 


De acuerdo.


----------



## Mirlo

maremagnum said:


> En España decimos también "dormir en posición fetal".


Si pero:
La posición fetal es usada para una persona solamente, no para dos acurrucadas a lo  cucharita.

Saludos,


----------



## peterfenn

Mirlo said:


> Spooning is when two people are lying in bed, next to each other, back to front, like you are lying on your side and your significant other is lying behind you on their side up against you, usually their legs would be bent at the knees and yours would fit - like as if you placed two spoons in a drawer together on their side - hence the word spooning.
> 
> Los que le dan una connotación sexual son adultos con mentes pervertidas que dicen que _"*spooning leads to forking*"_
> 
> 
> Spooning también es un termino usado para niños con otro significado.
> Fetal position se refiere a una persona solamente:


 
Puede haberse dicho esa frase de vez en cuando (aunque apenas), pero independientemente de eso garantizo que la expresion "_spooning_" le sugiere a cualquier nativo ingles la idea de dos personas en una posicion sexual.

Volvamos a la pregunta original. Se trata con seguridad de dos personas? No lo veo yo. Simplemente se busca una traduccion para un individuo acostandose en una cierta posicion corporal...

"_... in a/the foetal position_"


----------



## Mirlo

peterfenn said:


> Puede haberse dicho esa frase de vez en cuando (aunque apenas), pero independientemente de eso garantizo que la expresion "_spooning_" le sugiere a cualquier nativo ingles la idea de dos personas en una posicion sexual.
> 
> Volvamos a la pregunta original. Se trata con seguridad de dos personas? No lo veo yo. Simplemente se busca una traduccion de una persona acostandose en una cierta posicion corporal...
> 
> "_... in a/the foetal position_"


Por donde busques el dormir a lo cuharita es entre dos personas:
*Dormir* en *Cucharita* hace bien! *Dormir* “bien juntitos” es algo que algunos especialistas recomiendan. La clásica “*cucharita*” parece que no es *...*

 Para *la enciclopedia on line* *dormir* en *cucharita* “es el acto en el que dos personas se recuestan de costado, una detrás de la otra,


----------



## Vampiro

Mirlo said:


> Si pero:
> La posición fetal es usada para una persona solamente, no para dos acurrucadas a lo cucharita.
> 
> Saludos,




Es igual por acá.
_


----------



## Ulises Belano

*No, por favor, PeterFenn*, desde el principio ha estado claro que se trata de DOS personas. A eso se refiere "hacer cucharita"o "acostarse como cucharita". En español, sólo cuando UNA persona duerme en posición fetal, NO se dice dormir haciendo cucharita, sino simplemente que duerme en posición fetal, pues además "hacer cucharita" implica o tiene además el hecho de que se hace abrazados. 
DOS PERSONAS ABRAZADAS EN POSICIÓN FETAL = CUCHARITA, HACER CUCHARITA


----------



## clat79

Dormir en cucharita acá en argentina se refiere a dos personas, acostadas en esa forma "de cuchara" pegaditas una contra otra, como mostro mirlo en la imagen, no solo a la posición de una persona. Cuando uno duerme solo se llama posición fetal acá tb. y a veces se le da una connotación sexual pero no en un mal sentido, sino que la connoctación se la da la misma situación de roce, tiene razón vampiro en que es sugerente y tierna pero se refiere a una pareja. A lo qeu voy es que uno no acostumbra ver a dos amigos por ejemplo durmiendo en cucharita y es por eso que se le da esa connotación, pero es más algo que demuestra mucho afecto y apego.


----------



## Vampiro

Mirlo said:


> Los que le dan una connotación sexual son adultos con mentes pervertidas que dicen que _"spooning leads to forking"_



¿Y eso cómo sería en español?
"Cucharear conduce a ensartar"
Or something like that?
_


----------



## Singinswtt11

Okay I'm torn. I'll admit, if a friend of mine were to talk about spooning, my mind would firstly and automatically jump to the conclusion that there was a sexual meaning there. HOWEVER, that doesn't mean that spooning is restricted to that type of environment, it's just the first thing 90% of native English (a.k.a. us perverted Americans) would think of. I agree with PeterFenn in that sense, because I'm not saying that "acostarse a lo cucharita" has a sexual connotation, I'm saying "spooning" sometimes can.


----------



## Ulises Belano

Creo que el hecho, la posición, puede tener o no connotaciones sexuales, pues, insisto, eso depende de las personas y de qué personas, pues si, como dije antes, por dar un ejemplo, una madre y su hija o hijo hacen cucharita, claramente NO hay una connotación sexual. 
La presencia de lo sexual o su ausencia dependen del contexto, las personas, en fin. Dos viejitos muriendo juntos en la misma cama abrazados haciendo cucharitas... dudo que ahí haya una connotación sexual. 

Y en otros muchos casos, sí la hay, por supuesto.


----------



## Singinswtt11

Ulises Belano said:


> La presencia de lo sexual o su ausencia dependen del contexto, las personas, en fin. Dos viejitos muriendo juntos en la misma cama abrazados haciendo cucharitas... dudo que ahí haya una connotación sexual.


 
Well said Ulises!


----------



## clat79

I agree with singinswtt11 but if a friend here in Argentina says to me acostemonos en cucharitayou I would jump to the same conclusion then you...  
y Vampiro... me parece que ensartar estuvo demasiado fino ... es un tanto más vulgar todavía la expresión...


----------



## Singinswtt11

clat79 said:


> y Vampiro... me parece que ensartar estuvo demasiado fino ... es un tanto más vulgar todavía la expresión...


 
Lo mismo digo yo ya que la palabra "forking" se parece a otra palabra mucho más vulgar en inglés que "ensartar."


----------



## Ulises Belano

Es que nos damos vuelta en lo mismo, sobre algo que me parece ya está para todos claro: que, dependiendo del momento, las personas, el ambiente, el contexto en general, PUEDE HABER O NO HABER CONNOTACIÓN SEXUAL. Pero, y yendo a lo que nos ocupaba en este hilo, creo que está claro y habrá consenso en cuanto a que, si no es lo mismo, por lo menos lo que más se acerca a "hacer cucharita" es "spooning", tanto en sentido y forma. Las connotaciones las da cada cual según el instante y todas son válidas.


----------



## maremagnum

Yo, lo que tengo claro es que hoy no ceno sopa


----------



## Mirlo

Ulises Belano said:


> Es que nos damos vuelta en lo mismo, sobre algo que me parece ya está para todos claro: que, dependiendo del momento, las personas, el ambiente, el contexto en general, PUEDE HABER O NO HABER CONNOTACIÓN SEXUAL. Pero, y yendo a lo que nos ocupaba en este hilo, creo que está claro y habrá consenso en cuanto a que, si no es lo mismo, por lo menos lo que más se acerca "hacer cucharita" es "spooning", tanto en sentido y forma. Las connotaciones las da cada cual según el instante y todas son válidas.


 
Amen!!!


----------



## MrMojoRising

To curl up with sb 
o to curl up (alone sin sb)


----------



## aurilla

Mirlo said:


> Spooning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muchos saludos,




I agree.


----------



## aurilla

"hacer cucharita" es lo que hacen los niños cuando están a punto de llorar, que sacan el labio inferior por encima del superior hasta que lo hacen salir para afuera, arqueado en forma de cucharita.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

aurilla said:


> "hacer cucharita" es lo que hacen los niños  cuando están a punto de llorar, que sacan el labio inferior por encima  del superior hasta que lo hacen salir para afuera, arqueado en forma de  cucharita.


Curioso. Por aquí eso son pucheritos (o pucheros).


----------



## aurilla

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Curioso. Por aquí eso son pucheritos (o pucheros).


 
Un mismo idioma y tantas diferencias. Saludos.


----------

